# Amazon shippings



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you ever had problems with Amazon shipping? I ordered a box set on thursday 24, directly from Amazon and the product is on stock. The tracking said that would be dispatched the same day on thursday 24 and would be delivered from Saturday 26 to Wednesday 30 but the truth is that I have been waiting with the message "dispatching soon" and now says that will be dispatched today. The delivery deadline changed from Saturday 26 - Wednesday 30 to just Wednesday 30 during the weekend. I am a little "skeptical" that Amazon will be able to dispatch my item this night and will arrive tomorrow from Germany to Spain (I ordered it from Amazon.de).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Amazon can be a bit hit and miss. There was a period a while back when I became convinced that they were slowing down my deliveries in order to strong-arm me into signing up for Amazon Prime but perhaps I was just being paranoid.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Never had a problem with projected delivery dates here in the US. Most times items arrive ahead of schedule.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

They (i.e. amazon.de) failed only once on me, but the tracking system showed it already went wrong on the road from Amazon storage to the shipping company, so they offered a re-send or a reimbursement.

I' ve been happy with their competitor JPC shippings in terms of prices and packing, but recently they completely f..... up. The package that they sent had the correct order list, but none of the CD's I ordered - instead, six others. They reimbursed me for sending them back, but I had to wait another week before they sent the right ones (and that was yesterday, so hoping it goes right this time....).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It happens. I've had problems with delivery dates for items supposedly in stock and with one seller who had three copies of an item supposedly in stock none of which materialised.

Equally, I just had something just arrive which was promised for mid-September. I think they got stock in unexpectedly.

I would contact them and get them to chase it up. Then at least you have more evidence of what they promised.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

The only problems I've had is when I've ordered things from Amazon UK to be shipped to Germany. One order took 3 months, although it did arrive in the end. I think the problem is twofold. The German postal machines seem to have problems with addresses written in a way that don't fit their conventions (ie town and postcode on the same line), but on the other hand, it's very difficult to enter a German address into the Amazon system so that the postal machines there can read it. I seem to have cracked it now, but it's taken several attempts.

(I should add here that a well known bootleg site went the extra mile when I ordered some DVDs from them earlier this year to be sent to Germany and had the same problem with their proforma. Several emails went back and forth and I can't fault their customer service.)


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

It varies. Amazon has a huge warehouse here in Munich, so anything they have in stock is generally shipped pretty quickly. (They've also recently introduced "Amazon Now!" - I must try that some time.)

Most of the time I'm in search or rare, out of catalogue items or very specific pressings. In this case I go to the marketplace sellers. If I do order anything from Amazon itself, it still tends to not be on the list of most frequently bought items and therefore most likely not in stock locally. Hence it takes a few days longer.

I never order anything that needs to be shipped from outside Europe any more. Can't be bothered waiting a month or so. The only exception is when buying from Amazon Japan. They are amazing - often quicker than Amazon Germany!


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

And now suddenly says that is on the way and arriving tomorrow!. Is this information reliable?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

JSBach85 said:


> And now suddenly says that is on the way and arriving tomorrow!. Is this information reliable?


Cross your fingers and hope!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The best way to handle this shipping problems is to order so many recordings that you don't remember when anything is supposed to arrive. High volume = confusion = satisfaction. Maybe not.

I forgot to mention - be frosty and patient.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I ordered a vocal score from one of their Amazon Marketplace vendors on 8/25. They are supposed to respond within 48 hours. By 8/28 they still hadn't shipped, and I told them to cancel the order. The next thing I know, I was sent a notice that my package had shipped. I received a polite note after this telling me the package had shipped and I could return it after it arrived. I won't return it, because it's something I really want (complete vocal score to South Pacific) but I cancelled the order originally because the vendor was slow in acknowledging the order. But as far as Amazon's own fulfillment goes, they've been OK.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

JSBach85 said:


> Have you ever had problems with Amazon shipping? I ordered a box set on thursday 24, directly from Amazon and the product is on stock. The tracking said that would be dispatched the same day on thursday 24 and would be delivered from Saturday 26 to Wednesday 30 but the truth is that I have been waiting with the message "dispatching soon" and now says that will be dispatched today. The delivery deadline changed from Saturday 26 - Wednesday 30 to just Wednesday 30 during the weekend. I am a little "skeptical" that Amazon will be able to dispatch my item this night and will arrive tomorrow from Germany to Spain (I ordered it from Amazon.de).


I'm also in Spain and use Amazon. But I never buy from the German webpage (maybe you do know German, then you rock!). I buy in the UK page because of the lower prices and the lower shipping cost. I admit that they are slow in the standard delivery. My Mahler Tennstedt Box was ordered the night of 7th of August and arrived the 17th of August (it stated it would arrive the 16th).


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> The best way to handle this shipping problems is to order so many recordings that you don't remember when anything is supposed to arrive. High volume = confusion = satisfaction. Maybe not.
> 
> I forgot to mention - be frosty and patient.


There is a huge interest for this order particularly because I put a lot of money on it (my record indeed)

https://www.amazon.de/Bach-S%C3%A4mtliche-Kantaten-Ton-Koopman/dp/B002O0Q652/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1504050993&sr=1-3&keywords=bach+koopman+cantatas


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

JSBach85 said:


> There is a huge interest for this order particularly because I put a lot of money on it (my record indeed)
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Bach-S%C3%A4mtliche-Kantaten-Ton-Koopman/dp/B002O0Q652/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1504050993&sr=1-3&keywords=bach+koopman+cantatas


Wow! That is a gigantic box set. It sucks when you're not in control.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Granate said:


> I'm also in Spain and use Amazon. But I never buy from the German webpage (maybe you do know German, then you rock!). I buy in the UK page because of the lower prices and the lower shipping cost. I admit that they are slow in the standard delivery. My Mahler Tennstedt Box was ordered the night of 7th of August and arrived the 17th of August (it stated it would arrive the 16th).


No, I don't speak german but you can switch Amazon Germany to english easily:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you know that JPC ( Germany) ships for only €5.99 to Spain? 
( Track and Trace.)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

JSBach85 said:


> There is a huge interest for this order particularly because I put a lot of money on it (my record indeed)
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Bach-S%C3%A4mtliche-Kantaten-Ton-Koopman/dp/B002O0Q652/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1504050993&sr=1-3&keywords=bach+koopman+cantatas


This morning I remembered something sad. My last Karajan Collection box was ordered by Amazon UK but never arrived at the destination. I emailed the staff and they refund the money. I had to purchase it again.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Did you know that JPC ( Germany) ships for only €5.99 to Spain?
> ( Track and Trace.)


It's quite similar to what I paid from Amazon Germany. In this case, this is the website where this box is cheaper, but JPC offers amazing discounts as well. Are you familiar with JPC shipping? do you think is good worth?


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Granate said:


> This morning I remembered something sad. My last Karajan Collection box was ordered by Amazon UK but never arrived at the destination. I emailed the staff and they refund the money. I had to purchase it again.


I guess this is so annoying! Hopefully, the next time your item will arrive with no incidents.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

JSBach85 said:


> I guess this is so annoying! Hopefully, the next time your item will arrive with no incidents.


It already arrived 14 months ago 










I was just saying that so you take into account that probably your item wouldn't ship, or it would have gone somewhere else.

In one Amazon delivery of modern CDs I got a The National "Trouble Will Find Me" that I never ordered. It's still on my shelves, sealed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> It's quite similar to what I paid from Amazon Germany. In this case, this is the website where this box is cheaper, but JPC offers amazing discounts as well. Are you familiar with JPC shipping? do you think is good worth?


I do, I must admit that I always search for the right price ( Bookbutler.com) but JPC has a very high standard with delivery.
They keep you up to date is things run out of pressing and, the do import from Japan these days, less agony paying import tax. 
To my country it's always €2.99 and we have free shipping every 4 weeks. 
I just receive a package.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

chill782002 said:


> Amazon can be a bit hit and miss. There was a period a while back when I became convinced that they were slowing down my deliveries in order to strong-arm me into signing up for Amazon Prime but perhaps I was just being paranoid.


I don't think you were being paranoid. I think that's exactly what they are doing. I will say that the range of benefits for Amazon Prime (and not primarily two day delivery) has made me reconsider my resistance.


----------

